# Firma EuMedien, Finger weg !



## andykornwest2007 (26 Juni 2008)

Guten morgen,
habe gestern ne Mail von dieser Firma mit folgendem Inhalt erhalten:
################################################


> Liebe(r) Andreas,
> 
> NetArena ist Webfernsehen der neuesten Generation.
> 
> ...


#################################################

Wieder mal habe ich nen Link in einer Mail angeklickt und landete auf einer Webseite mit diesem Angebot.
Die AGB sagt aus, daß Widerspruch innerhalb von 14 Tagen erfolgen muß, sonst wirds kostenpflichtig. 
_Also nix für lau glotzen. Es gibt nichts für umsonst, alte Weisheit._
Außerdem sollte ein Download angeklickt werden, habe ich nicht gemacht.
Ich weiß aber aus der Vergangenheit mit einem anderen Vorgang, daß allein der Besuch der Webseite durch Anklicken des Links in der Mail, schon den Auslöser für unberechtigte Forderungen sein kann. 
Wer nach dem Namen EuMedien googelt wird ne ganze Menge Negatives erfahren.
Also Finger weg von diesem Verein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2010)

*AW: Firma EuMedien, Finger weg !*

Millionen-Betrug von Oranienburg aus organisiert - Oranienburg - Landkreis Oberhavel - Lokales - Die-Mark-Online


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Firma EuMedien, Finger weg !*

Reppenstedter Geschäftssinn | Die Kreisboten


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2012)

http://www.landeszeitung.de/lokales/lueneburg/news/artikel/internet-betrueger-beantragt-insolvenz/


> Internet-Betrüger beantragt Insolvenz


----------

